# Who's on the Otello?



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

bruza said:


> I'm thinking mine should be on the Othello (dropped off at Loginout 11/25). I already have an email into Loginout since they first said I was on the Triton Leader which arrives at Manzonillo 1/4 (according to NYK's tracking site )
> 
> Hope that's a typo


You may be tracking the wrong vessel. Try this link to find your vessel via your car VIN number https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage


----------



## bruza (Sep 3, 2010)

X550-ED said:


> You may be tracking the wrong vessel. Try this link to find your vessel via your car VIN number https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage


Thanks

I put my VIN number in the "Cargo ID" and "Customer Reference Number" and the search didn't pull anything up.

Any ideas here?


----------



## MKY_550i (Aug 31, 2011)

bruza said:


> Thanks
> 
> I put my VIN number in the "Cargo ID" and "Customer Reference Number" and the search didn't pull anything up.
> 
> Any ideas here?


Try only entering the Cargo ID and leave the Customer Reference Number blank. If that doesn't work, then you might be on another shipping line as mentioned below:

http://www.bmwblog.com/2009/07/14/how-to-follow-a-new-bmw-from-order-to-shipping-and-to-delivery/


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

bruza said:


> Thanks
> 
> I put my VIN number in the "Cargo ID" and "Customer Reference Number" and the search didn't pull anything up.
> 
> Any ideas here?


As MKY 550 said, enter your VIN number (and verify it's correct) in the "Cargo ID" field ONLY, and click on the "Track" button. There were instances where the site did not load the "Track" and "Clear" buttons so hit F5 on your keyboard to refresh the page. If it finds it, good, if not, it should return with "No Records Found"

If you are getting "No Records Found" then email [email protected] to verify your booked vessel.


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

looks like we got bumped an extra day.

http://sagaweb.2wglobal.com/AppSche...ype=searchVoyage&searchVoyageString=CD148-OTL


----------



## bruza (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll just wait a few days until I hear from my CA. Loginout emailed me saying "Triton Leader" but all the tracking sites show that vessel's destination at Manzanillo.


----------



## linuxd00d (Oct 20, 2011)

AMIL said:


> looks like we got bumped an extra day.
> 
> http://sagaweb.2wglobal.com/AppSche...ype=searchVoyage&searchVoyageString=CD148-OTL


Damn it, you're right. I hope we don't slide any more than that.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

bruza said:


> I'll just wait a few days until I hear from my CA. Loginout emailed me saying "Triton Leader" but all the tracking sites show that vessel's destination at Manzanillo.


The Otello's next dock will also be Manzanillo, then Oxnard. I was able to track the Triton Leader and it's running 3 days behind the Otello.

The Triton reported it's last location on 12/14 SW while the Otello has been AWOL since 12/13


----------



## MKY_550i (Aug 31, 2011)

X550-ED said:


> The Otello's next dock will also be Manzanillo, then Oxnard. I was able to track the Triton Leader and it's running 3 days behind the Otello.
> 
> The Triton reported it's last location on 12/14 SW while the Otello has been AWOL since 12/13


If you use marinetraffic.com to track, you will lose tracking in some parts of the Atlantic (zoom out far enough and you can see the areas, in green, where they have tracking). Use http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=SBLW instead for all other areas.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

MKY_550i said:


> If you use marinetraffic.com to track, you will lose tracking in some parts of the Atlantic (zoom out far enough and you can see the areas, in green, where they have tracking). Use http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=SBLW instead for all other areas.


Thanks! That's much better for tracking. Happy with the progress it has made these past 3 days.


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

anyone else getting really impatient . lol


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Visiting my dealer and sitting in another 5er M-Sport today surely didn't help. Much less did shopping for tires and Rims. Anyone already watching the Panama Canal Webcams yet?


----------



## linuxd00d (Oct 20, 2011)

X550-ED said:


> Anyone already watching the Panama Canal Webcams yet?


Any URL you recommend for that? And any idea what time to look?


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

linuxd00d said:


> Any URL you recommend for that? And any idea what time to look?


Ship is not quite there yet but I was looking at this site:

http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html?cam=GatunHi


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Just got this email a few mins ago

ARRIVAL of ship: OTELLO
Port: MANZANILLO
Time:	Dec 20 2011 6:36PM (UTC)

(Time of arrival/departure is the time the vessel approaches the entrance/exit of the port respectively)
See the current position of the vessel "OTELLO" if it is within the range of the system...

See the position and the track of the vessel "OTELLO" at the time of arrival...


----------



## linuxd00d (Oct 20, 2011)

OTELLO is back within AIS range. Marinetraffic.com shows its approach and docking to Manzanillo harbor.

If someone catches a glance of it on a webcam, please take a screenshot and post it here :thumbup:


----------



## MKY_550i (Aug 31, 2011)

linuxd00d said:


> OTELLO is back within AIS range. Marinetraffic.com shows its approach and docking to Manzanillo harbor.
> 
> If someone catches a glance of it on a webcam, please take a screenshot and post it here :thumbup:


Got lucky and caught the tail end of the transit through the Panama Canal...


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

MKY_550i said:


> Got lucky and caught the tail end of the transit through the Panama Canal...


Very nice! :thumbup:

I was awake waiting as it was about to enter the canal but it was still dark at the time so I gave up and went to sleep


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

how long do you think until our ED's hit the CA dealerships? 1st week of Jan?


----------



## linuxd00d (Oct 20, 2011)

MKY_550i said:


> Got lucky and caught the tail end of the transit through the Panama Canal...


Nicely done! Thanks for posting the pic! :thumbup:

Marinetraffic says OTELLO is now inside the Miraflores locks. Trying to find the ship on the Miraflores webcams, but no luck so far.


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

i dont think i can handle an ED . I am losing sleep and hair over this wait. especially not knowing the current status of my car lol


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

bruza said:


> Anyone clear customs yet?
> 
> My ship (Triton Leader) is supposed to hit the port today or tomorrow. NYK's tracking has been much harder to follow (non existent). MIA since 12/11


Hey Bruza, ive been getting reports from Marine Traffic cuz I added ur ship to the fleet I was tracking. It left San Diego this afternoon so should be at Oxnard tonight

DEPARTURE of ship: TRITON LEADER
Port: SAN DIEGO
Time:	Jan 4 2012 1:19AM (UTC)

(Time of arrival/departure is the time the vessel approaches the entrance/exit of the port respectively)
See the current position of the vessel "TRITON LEADER" if it is within the range of the system...


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

linuxd00d said:


> New developments, looks like I'm catching up with AMIL:
> LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 03-01-2012 09:19:27
> CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 03-01-2012 00:00:00
> DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 30-12-2011 15:00:00 1
> ...


O

Catching up u and me both! Same status, now it's up to VDC to process and deliver our cars. The wait's almost over.


----------



## bruza (Sep 3, 2010)

X550-ED said:


> Hey Bruza, ive been getting reports from Marine Traffic cuz I added ur ship to the fleet I was tracking. It left San Diego this afternoon so should be at Oxnard tonight
> 
> DEPARTURE of ship: TRITON LEADER
> Port: SAN DIEGO
> ...


Perfect. Thanks


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

I got word from my CA that I will be getting my car next Monday. Anyone getting their cars sooner?


----------



## linuxd00d (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine is scheduled to be released to the trucking company on the 7th. So maybe end of next week... :drive:


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

linuxd00d said:


> Mine is scheduled to be released to the trucking company on the 7th. So maybe end of next week... :drive:


Makes sense now, 7th is Saturday and takes trucking up to 24 hours for delivery. I wonder if they deliver on Sunday? If not, I hope they deliver Saturday afternoon since Oxnard is only 90 mins away for trucks


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

X550-ED said:


> Makes sense now, 7th is Saturday and takes trucking up to 24 hours for delivery. I wonder if they deliver on Sunday? If not, I hope they deliver Saturday afternoon since Oxnard is only 90 mins away for trucks


my ca told me maybe thursday or friday. im crossing my fingers for tmw!!!


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

AMIL said:


> my ca told me maybe thursday or friday. im crossing my fingers for tmw!!!


Lucky u, clear customs earlier than the rest of us and now delivery too.

Plz let us know if u get ur car tomorrow


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

no car today. i got a maybe for tmw. crossing my fingers.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

AMIL said:


> no car today. i got a maybe for tmw. crossing my fingers.


I guess tomorrow will be your big day! What a great way to start the weekend!


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

X550-ED said:


> I guess tomorrow will be your big day! What a great way to start the weekend!


negative . looks like you guys are beating me .


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

On my way to pickup my car now!


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

you lucky guy! enjoy! :'(


----------



## bruza (Sep 3, 2010)

X550-ED said:


> On my way to pickup my car now!


Good stuff Jack :thumbup:

Mine was offloaded at the port yesterday. Hoping to have a status update by Monday. I would like to fly in on the 18th. Got a Clippers Game I want to catch. :rofl:


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

lol i called BMW assist to turn on the feature on my car downloaded the BMW Remote app to try to locate it , it can unlock and lock the car but it says its too far too locate (1500+miles) hmmm. i wonder if anyone has had any luck with using that sneaky approach lol


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

AMIL said:


> lol i called BMW assist to turn on the feature on my car downloaded the BMW Remote app to try to locate it , it can unlock and lock the car but it says its too far too locate (1500+miles) hmmm. i wonder if anyone has had any luck with using that sneaky approach lol


Sneaky...maybe, Ingenious...absolutely!

It's like something out of Mission Impossible! :rofl:


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

X550-ED said:


> I guess tomorrow will be your big day! What a great way to start the weekend!





X550-ED said:


> Sneaky...maybe, Ingenious...absolutely!
> 
> It's like something out of Mission Impossible! :rofl:


:thumbup: hows the car? all i can do is flash my lights and honk the horn. lock/unlock. seems to be fun. i just wish the locate button worked. (makes me wonder if its even cleared VDC yet)


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Bruza, hope you get reunited with your ///M soon :thumbup:


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Pics from earlier









What beautiful eyes you have... I'm going to take you home with me...









Took her home... look who also came home with us...


----------



## bruza (Sep 3, 2010)

linuxd00d said:


> Hah, I bet they don't see cars with euro plates front and back every day going up the West Coast
> 
> Did you ever find out why your car took so long to go through VDC?


Nope definitely threw people off. I like the Euro Plates though.

Nope. I thought my car was damaged in transit but the dealer didn't have any info on my longer wait.

We need to coordinate a Seattle GTG. :thumbup:


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

bruza said:


> Nope definitely threw people off. I like the Euro Plates though.
> 
> Nope. I thought my car was damaged in transit but the dealer didn't have any info on my longer wait.
> 
> We need to coordinate a Seattle GTG. :thumbup:


Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## bruza (Sep 3, 2010)

X550-ED said:


> Looking forward to seeing pics!


I'll post more of the drive home later

Re-delivery day at Steve Thomas BMW:


----------

